# Group Project!



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok, i have been watching people do this at work for the past couple of days and it is not easy! but it could help everyone who wants help buying properties in dubai.

could we compile a list of all freehold residential properties currently on sale from their original developer [i.e. not through an estate agent]


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

ok, I shall begin with what i can

*The Links*- Emaar
*Arabian Heights Residences*- Akar
*Champions Tower*-????
*23 Marina*-????
*The Princess Tower*-????
*Trident Grand Residence*- Trident


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I really didnt get what u really mean but I know that the developer of Princess Tower is Tameer.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

while the developer for 23 marina is hircon middle east (jointventure of hiranandani and eta star properties) and for champions tower it is memon real estate and ipb eigenheim

what is it good for?????


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

its helpfull

a] for me
b] for anyone looking to buy/ invest.

surely there are other towers in dubai still available from the developer. they cant all sell out in 2 days!


----------

